# Top marks for Swift and Glossop Caravans



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Approximately six weeks ago I contacted Swift re some warranty work I needed doing on my van. They acknowledged my letter and passed it on to Glossop Caravans where I bought the van from.

The warranty issues were as follows:
Reverse image on camera
Camera permanently live
Habitation door requiring considerable force to close
Internal front screen detatching from runner rail
Drivers mirror not fully retracting
Body sealant failing in places around skirt
Fresh water locking cap not locking

Almost immediately I was contacted by Anne at Glossop Caravans and as my van was coming up for the first habitation check I arranged for the warranty work to be done at the same time as the service.

On arrival at Glossop Caravans I was politely greeted at reception and offered a cup of tea. A short time latter Craig came along and introduced himself and the took me through all the warranty points I had raised, ensuring each point was throughly covered and understood.

We both then inspected my van for previous known dents and scratches and finally confirmed the warranty issues and two other small jobs I had also requested them to do whilst they had the van. (Install external TV socket and external 12 Volt feed for Whale pump).

Two days later I got the call from Glossop Caravans that my van had been serviced and all the jobs and warranty work had been completed.

Once I again I was politely greeted at reception and Craig went through each and every item that had been completed on my van.

To say I am impressed with the quality of the service I have received from Glossop Caravans and Swift is an under statement.

I would have no hesitation in recommending Glossop Caravans and Swift to you all.

Well done and many thanks to Swift


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know. 

It is always nice to read a happy story, especially when it is a Swift group one  


Richard...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

So pleased you had a happy experience with Glossop Caravans, I wish our son had gotten the same treatment as you when he bought his 1st motorhome from them, it was nothing ut a heap of rubbish.

He did take it back and exchanged it but lost a lot of money and that one developed serious damp problems which they say was not their responsibility and refused to repair it even though he had only owned it 7 months.

I do not think he will be going back too them.

Bob


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

> I do not think he will be going back too them.


And I shan't be either. It'll be too late when they've killed someone :evil:


----------

